# going out for dinner in Sydney



## Robbo2234 (14/4/13)

I am planning a dinner out in Sydney and trying a sneak in a beer / brewery type of thing. It needs to be sit down dining, not number 27 to the bistro style.
I have been to
Lowenbrau
Bavarian cafe 
Hearts
King St brewery when it was JS

I am in the shire so from there and into 
the city would be good but if there is a good place out of that range i am happy for suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Phoney (14/4/13)

The Local taphouse has great food on the menu (not a bistro) and probably has the best range of beers on tap in Sydney. unless you are after a restaurant, in which case there are a plethora in nearby Surry Hills.


----------



## fletcher (14/4/13)

+1 for the taphouse mate. amazing beers, and top food upstairs. jump out at central and walk up foveaux st and you're there.


----------



## Robbo2234 (14/4/13)

Bugger I knew I missed one a lot of us have been there too.


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/13)

Shoot past Central on the train to St Leonards Station over the bridge, and just round the corner is the Bazaar Beer Cafe (Czech) with excellent and reasonably priced food if you are into pork belly and other Euro stuff, with some nice imported Czechs on tap.


----------



## petesbrew (15/4/13)

If your stomach is a bottomless pit, Braza @ Darling Harbour is fantastic. Shedloads of bbq'd meats, and the beer choice (from memory of a work xmas dinner in 2011) was pretty damn good... typically I found this out after choosing to be a designated driver.


----------



## Robbo2234 (16/4/13)

Braza! oh man last time I was there I got the meat sweats!
yum!


----------



## NewtownClown (16/4/13)

Redoak!! Clarence Street in the City
Beautiful food, great range of beers. Service, decore and menu equal to a fine dining experience without the wankiness and price!

www.redoak.com.au


----------



## JDW81 (16/4/13)

Prague, in Kings Cross. It is a Czech restaurant/bar. Totally out of place in that shit hole of an area. Get in early and get out before it turns into a jungle. 

The pork knuckle is something else. Budvar, Urquell on tap, plus a stack of other awesome euro beers in bottles.


----------



## Muggus (16/4/13)

If you're down around Darling Harbour, there's also The Pumphouse, next to the Entertainment Centre.
Always a good range of beers (draught & bottled), and the food is decent.


----------



## hsb (16/4/13)

+1 for Redoak. Latest Menu - http://www.redoak.com.au/documents/RedoakALaCarteMenu_002.pdf and - much more importantly a great range of beers - http://www.redoak.com.au/02_00.html

The Taphouse can be a struggle for a seat if it is the weekend and is more of a pub food arrrangement than sit-down dining, nice as it is. It's more Steak/Fish and Chips done well in a pub setting. Redoak is more of a sit down place.


----------



## Pickaxe (16/4/13)

No one's mentioned the Lord Nelson in the Rocks? Or is that more of a bistro? I remember the food being good, esp a winter's night. Beers are great.


----------



## hsb (16/4/13)

Good call. Haven't been there in a while. It was bistro/pub thing downstairs and a formal restaurant upstairs as far as i recall but been some time..


----------



## Mikedub (16/4/13)

JDW81 said:


> Prague, in Kings Cross. It is a Czech restaurant/bar. Totally out of place in that shit hole of an area. Get in early and get out before it turns into a jungle.
> 
> The pork knuckle is something else. Budvar, Urquell on tap, plus a stack of other awesome euro beers in bottles.


Looks like Prague has closed, http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/70/751797/restaurant/Sydney/Kings-Cross/Prague-Potts-Point

....a Similar joint, Tommys in Glebe
http://tommysbeercafe.com.au/

+ I aint been here, but keep hearing good things about Frankies Pizza in Hunter st, with plenty of choices on tap


----------



## mikec (16/4/13)

Forget Pumphouse, it's gone to shit.
Service is crap/rude, prices are high, and half the beers on the menu aren't actually available.

It's a 5 minute walk from my office and I still don't bother.


----------



## Bribie G (16/4/13)

Mate and I tried to get into Redoak for a feed last year, booked out and it was only a weeknight, so don't wander in and expect to be served. Being right in the business district it's usually packed all hours anyway. If you don't mind the 20 min ferry ride, that will take you within a hundred metres of 4 Pines at Manly, great range of beers and the food is brilliant, but get in early in the evening.


----------



## Pickaxe (16/4/13)

Actually, the cafe on Manly Wharf is special. Go that, especially a twilight ferry ride, what a way to spend a night.
@hsb, that's right, that's what I remember Lord Nelson's as - bistro down, fine dining up. I was like a pig in shit at the taps, great building too, sandstone, great ye olde sydney exp in my view.


----------



## Pickaxe (16/4/13)

Sorry, restaurant on Manly wharf - just realised - is that a bavarian beer cafe?


----------



## Mikedub (16/4/13)

think there are 2 on the Nth side of the wharf, an Italian and a bavarian,
I've had a few quiet hefe's there, I can watch the kids run around on the beach just below, works well on all fronts (to clarify, I'm referring to watching my kids,)


----------



## Robbo2234 (17/4/13)

would love to go to 4 pines but a wid week dinner to many is just to much of a trek
I haven't been to the heritage for a while heaps of Belgian beers
any one been there recently?

http://www.heritagebarandrestaurant.com.au/


----------



## Bribie G (17/4/13)

The cafe at the wharf is a Bavarian Bier franchise, great tasting-trays as well as the usual pork knuckles and guys in lederhosen. There's also a regular pub bar at the South side of the Wharf but it's a Tooheys and Keno joint. 4 Pines is diagonally right across the road.

Bavarian Bier:





Edit: damn, shouldn't be looking at pictures like that this time of the morning. :icon_drool2:


----------



## pimpsqueak (17/4/13)

I you're at the Manly wharf, it's only a short walk up the esplanade to Murray's.


----------



## kendoll (23/4/13)

I love the Heritage Belgian Beer cafe (especially the bloody mary oyster shooters) but the food can be hit and miss, the beers on the other hand are pretty damn good. There is also the Australian Heritage Hotel in the Rocks which has fantastic pub style food (the pizzas are some of the best I have had anywhere) and has 50+ Aussie beers in bottles plus 10-15 on tap, you can book a table but it is more of a pub style). Also second the Lord Nelson for pub style setup.

Ken


----------



## Bribie G (23/4/13)

pimpsqueak said:


> I you're at the Manly wharf, it's only a short walk up the esplanade to Murray's.


Murrays is on North Steyne, walk along the Corso then turn left. However the walk there and back is a bit of a hike if the weather isn't too flash. Murrays usually have something on hand pump.


----------



## Robbo2234 (23/4/13)

Hand pump at Murrays? 
Well I am going to have to make the trek our there some time soon!


----------

